# Colors?



## vashdragon (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright, here is a poll im trying to create, and hopefully i will do it correctly.  Anyways, this is basicaly to find out what kinda coloring people prefer.  Traditional or digital?  In all honesty its not that simple but you have to weigh the differences.

On a note not covered by this poll.  I personaly prefer coloring with traditional media because it leaves me with a real world colored image to look at.  Digital... i can only get that if i print it. 

But i like digital because of how easy and versatile it is.  While traditional is a lot harder and complicated.

So i do both.  

But now for the question.  Which do you prefer?  Do you like pictures colored with traditional media?  Or in the computer?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

I really don't care as long as it's done well.  I have a friend who is a traditional elitist type person and I also have one that is a fangirl of digital media so it only makes sense that I be in the middle and not care.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 3, 2006)

hmm.. i dont draw so i dunno


----------



## vashdragon (Apr 3, 2006)

Well actually this is meant for everyone.  Mostly for peoples personal opinions on what they like to look at.


----------



## Laik (Apr 3, 2006)

I like traditional if the artist makes me forget its made with pencils and markers. I don't like traditional that much when you can see the pencil's traces. But I love a GOOD traditional coloring. ^_^


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 3, 2006)

Whatever, but I do lean towards high grade digital for that _The Future Is Now!_ thing I have.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Apr 3, 2006)

i would also say i dont care either way looking at it, but digital seems to have more to it for me, because if you make a mistake while coloring, you can just click the "go back" button....

there may be some eraseable colored pencils, but i havent found em...


----------



## yak (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally i do not care either, as long as the pic looks quality. But i lean towards traditional art as to 'the right way' to do it, hence my vote.
And traditional artits get more respect in my eyes.
[edit]


			
				Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> i would also say i dont care either way looking at it, but digital seems to have more to it for me, because if you make a mistake while coloring, you can just click the "go back" button....
> 
> there may be some eraseable colored pencils, but i havent found em...


Exactly because of the 'back' button! This way you never learn. You do not think much before applying a change to the picture, because you know it could be reverted. If you make a mistake - it should STAY there to remind you not to do this again. Experience gained 'the hard way' is the best kind of experience out there, i think.
Just my own view on the subject, nothing else... Oh, and speaking in general..


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 4, 2006)

Me I don't really care as long as they did a good job. If I look at it and like it I give the person a thumbs up, comment on it, tell them they did a good job on it and keep up what there doing.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Exactly because of the 'back' button! This way you never learn. You do not think much before applying a change to the picture, because you know it could be reverted. If you make a mistake - it should STAY there to remind you not to do this again. Experience gained 'the hard way' is the best kind of experience out there, i think.
> Just my own view on the subject, nothing else... Oh, and speaking in general..



That's not to say that someone doesn't learn just because they have the opportunity to redo it.  I for one take note when I do something right and do something wrong so that I can get done faster and do better overall the next time around.


----------



## TORA (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I really don't care as long as it looks wonderful. (And most of the time, it does.) ROWR.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 4, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Me I don't really care as long as they did a good job. If I look at it and like it I give the person a thumbs up, comment on it, tell them they did a good job on it and keep up what there doing.


*nods in agreement*, although I still have a soft-spot for the discipline required to get things right first-time (to a higher degree) w/traditional media.

=
_(*purrs*. you feeling better, Vgm?)_


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

Though with painting if you mess up you can always cover up mistakes and just add another layer. =3


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 4, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Though with painting if you mess up you can always cover up mistakes and just add another layer. =3


When's the last time you tried painting w/watercolors, wolfie? 
Those always freaked me out and usually ended up looking like mud, in my paws.

Am somewhat in awe of those people who have the innate and/or learned artistry to know how a given scene can be rendered with those colors "just so", without being a "fixer" and having to tweak everything to-and-fro a hundred times 'til it looks OKish (but often lacking in natural flow).

Well, that's just my take on things, anyhow.

Electronic media does make rework easier to cover-up, no doubt; and phps that's sometimes why it can seem to lack that "flow", in addition to other resolution/texture/"perfect color" "issues"?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 5, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Moon-Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.
I'll get no-where without the ol' trusty Ctrl+Z (I'm speaking in animation terms).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually referring to things like oil based paints or acrylic paint.


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 5, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> learned artistry to know how a given scene can be rendered with those colors "just so", without being a "fixer" and having to tweak everything to-and-fro a hundred times 'til it looks OKish (but often lacking in natural flow).



Titian would (allegedly) spend several months, even years, tweaking and fiddling around with paintings and then make them *look* like they were not. Rembrandt as well was a master of the glaze.

Of course the thing is, it requires thousands of hours of study/practice/research, which is not very attractive, but hey, an artist is as skilled a professional as a nuclear physicist or an athlete.

I myself dislike digital medium though. It’s disconnected from the actual process of manipulating a medium to make marks, it’s just stabbing at a bit of plastic.

It is a testament to the superior potential of conventional medium that digital art tries to ape it with it’s textured backgrounds and “pastel brushes” et al.


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I was actually referring to things like oil based paints or acrylic paint.



Acrlyic paints are water based and can be used to produce some of the effects of watercolours.

Indeed, in some competitions with "water based media" one can freely enter acrylics.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you can also paint over acrylics pretty well after they dry.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Apr 5, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> I like traditional if the artist makes me forget its made with pencils and markers. I don't like traditional that much when you can see the pencil's traces. But I love a GOOD traditional coloring. ^_^



I'm with you on that one Laik. Usually when I draw I do my drawing's in pencil "lightly" getting all of the detail (sorry if I spelt it wrong) I need, then I ink it and start coloring it with "Prisma colors." I love good traditional coloring too.


Love Ya,  :wink:


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Apr 5, 2006)

I like both traditional and digital, but lately have been leaning more towards digital because, well, I honestly have limited space available and digital is cleaner for my surroundings. I do still occasionally use markers and colored pencils, like for the sign on my dorm room door I made for my roomie's birthday.


----------



## Suule (Apr 5, 2006)

> Titian would (allegedly) spend several months, even years, tweaking and fiddling around with paintings and then make them *look* like they were not. Rembrandt as well was a master of the glaze.
> 
> Of course the thing is, it requires thousands of hours of study/practice/research, which is not very attractive, but hey, an artist is as skilled a professional as a nuclear physicist or an athlete.
> 
> ...



You basicly said everything I think about Digital Art, lol.



> Acrlyic paints are water based and can be used to produce some of the effects of watercolours.
> 
> Indeed, in some competitions with "water based media" one can freely enter acrylics.



Acrylic paints can be modified using a selection of paint thiners to either to make them like oil paints or like watercolour paints. But I have to agree acrylics are water base, but usage of other solvents is possible too


----------



## Icarus (Dec 17, 2007)

You shouldn't even be using dodge and burn for the best effects...


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 17, 2007)

*RE:*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Exactly because of the 'back' button! This way you never learn. You do not think much before applying a change to the picture, because you know it could be reverted. If you make a mistake - it should STAY there to remind you not to do this again. Experience gained 'the hard way' is the best kind of experience out there, i think.



That is true, but on the other hand, it also gives you way more freedom to try something new. When doing traditional it can be very tough to go out there and slap on something that you think might make it look better... but your not sure. could ruin it.
So it works both ways i think, I think it's best to use both.

Although I think digital coloring is hard ;-; I can't seem to do it right..
Practice makes perfect.. But i'm too busy animating or traditional stuffs XD
It's a note for me to learn digital coloring better eventually.

As for what i like to look at, well they both have their ups and downs. Usually just depends on how much work was put into it.


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 17, 2007)

There's an artist that creates an image, scans it, mucks it up in the computer, prints it, does more traditional wankery with it, scans it, more digital, prints, draws/paints, scans, etc.  

When he's done it looks brilliant, but it totally rapes the whole digital-traditional dichotomy.


----------



## dossun (Dec 18, 2007)

i say digital... purely because it requires no mucking around with supplies... 

but i dont color digitally with a buttload of layers... i tend to do it all on one layer as if i was working with tradtional media


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 18, 2007)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> Alright, here is a poll im trying to create, and hopefully i will do it correctly.  Anyways, this is basicaly to find out what kinda coloring people prefer.  Traditional or digital?  In all honesty its not that simple but you have to weigh the differences.
> 
> On a note not covered by this poll.  I personaly prefer coloring with traditional media because it leaves me with a real world colored image to look at.  Digital... i can only get that if i print it.
> 
> ...



I actually find digital sometimes to be a downright pain in the arse cause i can take a medium and do just fine in tradidtional methods, but fail trying to replicate it on the computer
But
if you are going for an extremely clean comic book look, usually i will turn to my computer.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow who brought this out of the grave and WHY?


----------

